
Wireshark 2.2.6 and 2.0.12 Released: vuln fixes - based2
https://www.wireshark.org/news/20170412.html
======
based2
[http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2017-AVI-114/index.h...](http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2017-AVI-114/index.html)

